# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Gerzuar festen tende o NENE!

## pranvera bica

Dita e festes se nenes po afron!Edhe pak dite na ndajne!Ne kete teme dua qe te  gjithe  te kene mundesine  te urojne  nenen e tyre ,kush bashkeshorten ,motren e ke kini ju per zemer e pse jo edhe ne nenave te forumit! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ksanthi

Uroj te gjithe nenat kudo qe ndodhen ta gezojne festen dhe te argetohen sa me shume.

----------


## pranvera bica

Une dua te uroj nenen time dhe nepermjet saj gjithe nenat tuaja dhe nenat shqiptare kudo ku jane Gezuar ,Gezuar nga mot Gezuar festen tuaj o Nena fisnike ,te reja nga vrulli,te thinjura nga mendimet,te dashura  me te gjithe,dhe te rrepta  kur e do puna!Faleminderit qe na sollet  ne jete!Rrrofshi sa dashuria juaj per djalin e vetem!

----------


## tetovarja87

*urime festa yte o nene

vetem pake fjale do te shkruaj,
sepse shume po vuaje,
nuk jam zemer lige qe te mos urroj,
te gjitha nenave te forumit...
si vajza e tyre c'do te mire u deshiroje...


zemer keqe nuk jam,
por per nenen time o sa kam malle,
sepse kete feste s'ariti t'a jetoj,
andaj une te gjitha nenave tjera,
te shuaj mallin i urroj....


ndoshta nga qielli edhe nena ime,
tani me veshtron dhe forte gezon,
sepse une ne vende te saj shume nena urroj,
tani bene erresire tek varri s'mund te shkoj..


por kur ajo dite te vije,
une per hire te nenes do shkruaj nje poezi,
nuk do ta shkruaj ne leter por ne zemer,
per ty nene...me te bukurin emere,
me te bukuren femer...


me linde,me rite,syte e tu shkelqenin per ne,
rrudhat e t'ua te ballit t'u krijuan nga ne,
por t'i si nene qe ishe kur s'je merzite,
c'do gje sakrifikove qe neve te na japish pak drite.


netet e vona pa gjume,t'u duken sikure dite,
c'do sekonde na perserisje te dua o shpirte,
shume u lodhe deri sa na edukove,
te jem kjo qe jam...ti o nene me mesove.


une te jam mirnjohese..sic isha gjithmon,
te urroj o nene...edhe pse nuk te kam prane,
urroj qe shpirti yte te prehet i qete...
do te shifemii o nene....se askush ne kete bote...
s'ka mbete...e as ka per te mbete...*

*----------------------------------------------------
urime festa te gjitha nenave te forumite....
c'do te mire ne jeterate e juaja,
mu sikure nena ime,ashtu edhe ju...
si luanesha luftuat dhe luftoni,
per bijat dhe bijte e tu...
sikur te kishim mundesi,
nga qielli henen per ju do te zbrisnim,
si dhurat te  8marsit per ju...
por me te embela jan fjalet...
qe dalin nga nje zemer...
kjo zemer qe na e ka dhene me e bukura femer (nena)*

*me respekte...*

----------


## pranvera bica

Me vjen keq per ty tetovare!Na ke ne nenat e forumit qe do te te perkrahim gjithe jeten!Teta!

----------


## pranvera bica

Nje nen',nje nen' vec nje nen' ka ne bote
Embel tingellon zeri saj
Obir,femijes ajo kur i thot'
Qesh e ndricon zemra e saj

Nene ,emer i dashur per mua 
Me je e shtrenjte te dua
Sa jete e tere
Per ty do thur melodi...

----------


## [MaRiO]

*Ja Uroj Gjith Nenave Gjysheve  Femrave Gezuar 8 Marsin Paci Nje Pleqeri Te Mbare Pa Strese  Ju Uroj Gjithe Te Mirat e Kesaj Bote

 Nene te dua,
S'ka njeri ,qe  mallin per ty ,me  shuan,
andaj therras,bertas,
malli, gojen me mbyll
s'me  ler te flas

Nga larg,z'gjat doren te  prek edhe nje her
ta shuaj  ate zjarr mallii,*

----------


## lisa12

> *urime festa yte o nene
> 
> vetem pake fjale do te shkruaj,
> sepse shume po vuaje,
> nuk jam zemer lige qe te mos urroj,
> te gjitha nenave te forumit...
> si vajza e tyre c'do te mire u deshiroje...
> 
> 
> ...


*Vargje te bubukura  dhe rrenqethese une jam shoqe me ty, dhe ju qe i keni nenat te dini ti rrespektoni dhe ti doni ato deri ne vdekje, se eshte fjala me e bukur te thuash NENE IME.I uroj dhe une te gjitha Nenave dhe Mesuesve gezuar 7-8 Marsin*

----------


## RockStar

I Uroj nga Zemra  8 Marsin te gjithe nënave Shqiptare se pa to as ne nuk do te ishim ketu. GEZUAR.

----------


## stern

*Nena eshte gjeja me e shtrenjte. 
Zeri i saj eshte  tingulli me i embel.
Dora e saj eshte me e ngrohta.
Prehri i saj eshte foleja me e sigurt.
Ajo eshte vete dashuria, miresia dhe vete jeta jone.

Qofshin te bekuara kurdohere *

----------


## Edmond.S

_Urime kjo feste te gjithave nëna neper Bote.Ato jane engjujt njerezor !

Qofshin te bekuara !_

----------


## Enii

gezuar nenave dhe mesuesve  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## e panjohura

*Urime Nena ime!

Kam mall per thirrjen tende 
Nuk me beson askush
Nene,sa embel me thrrisje
Me emerin perkdheles-Drenushe!

Drenusha jote o Nene
Mbeti me dhembje e pikllim
E Ti ke mbesen pran vedi o Nene
Thirre Drenushe,eshte pjese e trupit tim!

Nje lule mbi varr
Nje lot mbi ate dhe
Asgje tjeter nuk mund t'dhuroj
Keto dy gjera, nga une i ke!*

----------


## drague

> *Urime Nena ime!
> 
> Kam mall per thirrjen tende 
> Nuk me beson askush
> Nene,sa embel me thrrisje
> Me emerin perkdheles-Drenushe!
> 
> Drenusha jote o Nene
> Mbeti me dhembje e pikllim
> ...


e dhimshme por dhe e bukur. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## e panjohura

> e dhimshme por dhe e bukur.


Flm drague!Ps.Jo nuk na dhimbet rakia,po mos te bene deme!

----------


## Nete

Urime gjith nenave ket feste,te jene sa me te lumtura,pa dhun,pa vuajte,pa lot..pra me nje fjal qofshin gjithnje e me te zonjat,e me te gezuarat<URIME>

----------


## Izadora

Gjithe nenave ju uroje gezuar festen !!!!!

Kjo eshte per maman time qe e dua shume.

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Urime 8 Marsi Nene e dashur 

Nene e dashur sa bukur 
sod ketu Forumi po qesh 
jemi te gjithe te gezuar
qe erdhi 8 Marsii nenave 
festen per te ja uruar

nene e dashur te dua 
sod po ndjej kenaqesi
ne zemern tende te dashur 
e gjej gjithmon me butesi

qe ty nje lule ta dhuroj
dhe nga zemra te deshiroj
te gjitah te mirat oj nena ime
gjat jetes tende Zoti ty te i dhuroj

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Urime 8 marsin te gjitha nenave kudo qe jane posaqerisht nenes sime.
me shume spo mundem te shkruaj.

Tetovare dhe e penjohura si cdo here kur lexoj poezit tuaja be bejn te qaj,por me shum me beni te jem edhe me e sjellshme me nenen time. Ju falemderit...*

----------


## lisa12

*Nena ime* dhe pse nuk je me une te kam gjithmone ne zemren time

----------

